# Predator Quest Electronic Call



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Just purchased a Predator Quest E-caller at the Archery Trade Show this week. Took it out tonight and was pleased with the performance. I like that you can play two calls at the same time if needed. The volume was more than adequate.

The only problem was when I placed it just over drop on the hillside in front of me, you need line of sight to control it with the remote. Looking at the way it's setup, I wish the call chips went into the remote instead of the speaker so you could change them from your position while you're calling. Overall I'm pleased though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to hear that you are pleased with it Mike. What could one expect to pay for one ?

I've yet to hear of a remote that would work past the crest of a hill. I've a feeling the remote would have to be a lot more powerful and would probably require some extra gooberment fees.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It even frightens the crap out of raccoon's by playing coyote howls!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never have had one call over a crest either Mike. I usually try to find a branch or something to hang mine from to get the sound out and better reception. You know how thick and hilly it can get here in Michigan.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had my foxpro play over the crest of a hill but its better to be able to see it.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good to hear thanks for sharing.


----------

